# Easy



## MrsBoyle (Aug 19, 2010)

Spoke to my nan yesterday and she asked how Dylan was so i told her and told her our nurse and the job center have said we should claim carrers allowence.
And for my husband to either find a job that will be flexible for Dylan or dont work, until Dylan is much better with his injections.

My nan replied back saying does he not want to work then. and she said it cant be that hard to inject just twice a day. 

And she asked if the nurse could not just put him on tablets if it that bad.
2 of her friends have type 2 and there okay and only take a few tablets a day so why cant Dylan. 

It got me so mad and upset.

She really doesnt have a clue and i feel she doesnt think about how it effects us all.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think you will have to correct her as soon as possible....

The main thing is your clued up, and if you can pass that knowledge on, great, if not , dont worry, Dylan will still have the best possible start to his diabetes care........

If you can claim, claim away


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2010)

Might be a good idea to point out that, at ?53.90 per week, Carers Allowance is nowhere near a living wage, although it does give a "passport" to some other allowances. Agreed, not many employers would be flexible enough to allow employees to get away when their children need diabetes care. Actually, realistically, it's not so much emplyers that will be covering during absences, as colleagues. 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/caringforsomeone/moneymatters/dg_10012522
Things change as the child gets older and can take more responsibility for their condition, which often means they still need help / care from parents, but perhaps not the at least 35 hours per week assumed by Carers Allowance.
Also, point out to Nan that adults (unlike children) with any form of diabetes very rarely get Disability Living Allowance or Attendance Allowance, unless they also have complications and / or other health / mobility problems / care needs.


----------



## gem123 (Aug 19, 2010)

hi mrs boyle my partner left work when our daughter was diagnosed in june, i have health problems and we were just about coping before shannon was diagnosed, we also had the same with relatives saying that it was unnecessary for him to leave etc, but once we explained that work would probably sack him if he stayed through time off and bad attendence that it would be better to leave.  but i must admit i am extremly stressed about money we have applied for dla and will be applying for carers allowance and i think that you also get a higher rate of tax credit element to which may help us but until we are in receipt of it all i can't tell how were going to be just make sure you take your time in deciding an good luck i hope the injections are a bit easier for you shortly take care xxxxx


----------

